# how much room per pig



## miron28 (Jan 20, 2011)

i am going to build a new pen for my hogs. i want to build it of the ground going to keep 10 yorkshire at a time. going to get them as babys and then raise them to butcher size! my question is how big does the pen  need to be? i was going to make it 16ft wide and 32ft foot long is that too big?does anyone know how much square feet per hog?or what are your thoughts on this thanks


----------



## laughing man (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont know if mine is huge but i have only one in 160 sqft


----------



## sevenmile (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------

